# Another twist



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just to show all that men really are sensitive and have a softer side

HJ


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Just to show all that men really are sensitive and have a softer side
> 
> HJ


Nice job, John. You have to stop doing this. I see these CNC/laser projects and it make me want to try it myself. Unfortunately, I don't have the space or the funds to do it, right now.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...keep 'em coming...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Beautiful, I'm guessing the Missus's name is Gerry? When my soft, sensitive side manifests, I find that watching a John Wayne movie, buying something from a hardware/automotive/woodworking store, and eating a piece of fruit without washing it off first, drives those feelings back to where they belong. LOL. Seeing the beautiful work here makes me want to act all immature and get me a CNC machine right now, before I have the money . I'm hoping there's enough wood for me to destroy, to learn how to achieve results in this ballpark. Artie


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Artman,

No. The Missus's name is Debra. This is going out to Rolling Hills, CA to a very nice recent widow transplanted from Michigan.

HJ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, John.
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful job. I would want to use some color stain on the pretty flowers lol


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Not too far of, Mary. I was wondering how it would look if it was cut out of Corafoam and the flowers were actually painted real colors with acrylic paint.

Trouble is, I can't paint worth a hoot.

HJ


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Your softer side produces really nice work.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as always John.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> well done...


Agreed.....


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Painting is just like wood work John.... you have to willing to ruin some pieces to learn.... 

Another nice piece.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> Painting is just like wood work John.... you have to willing to ruin some pieces to learn....
> 
> Another nice piece.


painting is for the subcontractor...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> painting is for the subcontractor...


 I'm for that!!!! But I suppose I got to try it sometime.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

Can you buy SPRAY acrylic paint??

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> I'm for that!!!! But I suppose I got to try it sometime.
> 
> HJ


tried it twice...
1st and last time...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick,

They barred me from using paint by number kits. Said I gave them a bad image and it wasn't good for business.

HJ


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Graffiti?*



honesttjohn said:


> Scott,
> 
> Can you buy SPRAY acrylic paint??
> 
> HJ


Not sure if this is what you meant, John(?)...
https://store.opusartsupplies.com/sagro/storefront/store.php?mode=browsecategory&category=4697


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

According to my wife, painting something like that is really about the brushes. It is fantastic to see paint flow just where you want it with a good brush. That's a nice sign.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The reason I'm asking is - when you use Corafoam it can be painted with 100% acrylic and not need any clear coat of any kind over it. Will last 10-20 years outside whereas regular paint with Spar over it will only last 2-3 years without being redone. Now this is for Corafoam.

Are those Canadian prices and I wonder what shipping would be down to the States?

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Scott,
> 
> Can you buy SPRAY acrylic paint??
> 
> HJ


use the pour method...
it's fast...
dipping is real easy too...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

send it to me and I will paint it. Working on painting a diecast that has 2 harleys some mountains. Customer said he found it and it is just all black so when he hung it up you could not see anything. I will try to post a pic after it is done.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Scott,
> 
> Can you buy SPRAY acrylic paint??
> 
> HJ


you can, generally more control with a brush. got find an Acrylic artists that gives lessons... generally you will learn enough about mixing and brushes in 2 or three sessions to solve all your sign issues. 

go to the local art store and they likely have all ranges of instructors teaching stuff. 

or come up fishing and I will give you the compressed painting class in Alaska.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott, 

If you make a sign out of Corafoam the background can be sprayed and the other parts brushed. With acrylics (got to be 100%) the pros say there is no need for any top coat of any kind.

Never thought of "painting lessons". Stick and I could take lessons together - - wearing smocks, berets, setting up easels, and using one of those palette things. Then we could have a wine tasting session and whet our other palettes with finger food and those dry crackers. We could become refined, Stick!!!!!

HJ


----------

